# Celsius S36 und Asus Mainboard



## SteMeX (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe kürzlich mein Mainboard getauscht und bin nun unschlüssig, wo ich das eine 4Pin Kabel der Celsius auf dem Crosshair VII anschließen soll. Zur Auswahl stehen ja CPU_FAN und AIO_PUMP. Ich habe es aktuell auf den AIO_PUMP_Header gesteckt. Damit lässt sich die Drehzahl trotz PWM Modus aber nicht regulieren.

Ich werde jetzt mal den CPU_FAN_Header probieren (ist ein wenig umständlich, da das Kabel vom Radiator verdeckt wird). Bei meinem alten MSI Board konnte ich auch am AIO_Header alles direkt einstellen.

Gibt es ein richtig und ein falsch oder geht beides irgendwie?


----------

